# In Memory of Amelia8



## tat2doc (Aug 10, 2006)

My Amelia passed on April 5, 2008 and as promised, I had her cremated and used some of her ashes for a memorial portrait tattoo.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

well how incredibly beautiful is that??? i am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## srfd44-2 (May 20, 2004)

So sorry for your loss. The tattoo is beautiful, just as Amelia was. Hold her close to your heart and she will be with you all of your days. Take care.


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

the tattoo is an amazing piece of art work. i'm not a fan, but that is outstanding. sorry for the loss of your beloved girl.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

So sorry for your loss, Amelia was a beautiful girl. I love the tattoo, what a remarkable way to pay tribute to a much loved pup.








Rest in Peace Amelia!!!


----------



## tracyc (Feb 23, 2005)

That's an amazing tribute. So sorry for your loss. She was a beautiful girl. 

If you don't mind, how do they use the ashes in a tatoo? I'm not familiar with how that works. Just curious.


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

<span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> </span> I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## mej0620 (Jul 1, 2007)

That is a beautiful way to keep her with you, always.


----------

